# Grammar lesson for today.....



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Knowing when to use:

*"feeling you're nuts or feeling your nuts"*​


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I knew somebody would be.....lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im gonna go with the second one lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

you aint feeling mine !!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> WHAT!!!!??


hey i had an itch, ok lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I had a feeling this would go there................ :wacko: lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> im gonna go with the second one lol





sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> hey i had an itch, ok lol


So why are you scratching someone elses


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: ............LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well.....they need to know how crazy we really are........... :nut:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

You guys are hilarious, I needed a good laugh today :roflmao: . Glad to be a part of this site where we can talk about our nuts, I mean being nuts :nut:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> So why are you scratching someone elses


Because I am a really good friend


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Because I am a really good friend :wink:


 :tmi: ....... :runforhills:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

SGB is as loyal as a Labrador, lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

220swift said:


> :tmi: ....... :runforhills:


+1


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

A10hunter said:


> SGB is as loyal as a Labrador, lol.


and i scrath like one too

thats right i use my foot and kick madly at the itch lol


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh the pain and agony from the PAW. lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

A10hunter said:


> SGB is as loyal as a Labrador, lol.


I was thinking more along the lines of a labradoodle.........lol.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> and i scrath like one too
> 
> thats right i use my foot and kick madly at the itch lol


LMAO, your killen me. Yep, just got the mental image :clapclap:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

220swift said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a labradoodle.........lol.


Now we need to find out if SGB is a pointer, flusher, or retriever.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well he is SG... B


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

could be a setter.......


----------

